# EOS-R hands on, Portuguese language



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 19, 2018)

Alguém aqui fala português?

Anybody here speaks Portuguese?


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 19, 2018)

Me, i´m Portuguese!


----------



## NWPhil (Sep 23, 2018)

...brazilian accent - ok, still officially Portuguese


----------

